
Sorbet · A static type checker for Ruby - obilgic
https://sorbet.org/?open_sourced
======
gabrielpedepera
Is there anyone here using that could provide some feedback about Sorbet?

------
adultSwim
Curious how this compares in practice to the state of the art with Python
(mypy?)

